# car wont start



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

A few weeks ago my mom started my car up in the garage, put it in reverse and it died. Now it wont start at all. It cranks, but no start up. Any ideas?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

we need more info about ur car and the situations. LIke...

was the engine hot or cold when attempting to start? 

have you checked the battery output?

does the starter sound rough?

Start by checking the battery. most likely that's it, since it is getting colder out.


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

The engine was cold, the battery should be good becuase i replaced it this year, although the starter was cranking slow, but i would think it would start no matter what the cranking speed.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Is there gas in it?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Are you getting any fire to your spark plugs?


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

It has gas, im not sure if the spark plugs are firing or not. I was thinking its gotta be something like that or maybe the fuel pump might be bad.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

It could be alot of things. I'll assume your battery has enough juice to crank the engine at a decent clip.

Check your spark - take off one of the spark plug boots while someone cranks it. If you hold the boot close to any ground you will see the spark jump from the wire to the ground.

If that's good get some starting fluid and spray it into the throttle body while the car is cranking. If it starts that means there is a problem with your fuel system.

Check your fuel system - stand next to the fuel tank and have someone turn the car on (not cranking) you should hear the fuel pump motor make a whirring sound for a couple seconds. If that's good check your fuel filter (though personally I don't think these get clogged any more as every gas station prefilters their gas).

Other than that it could be a problem with your engine control system that isn't sending the right signals to the fuel injectors.

Good luck and happy hunting...


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

cameron40420 said:


> The engine was cold, the battery should be good becuase i replaced it this year, although the starter was cranking slow, *but i would think it would start no matter what the cranking speed*.


No. The starter needs a certain crank speed to get the engine to start. The first thing you should do is...

-check the battery terminals.
-then do a voltage drop test.

A VOLTAGE DROP TEST WILL TELL YOU THE PERFORMANCE OF THE STARTER. After that then do the spark test. The fuel pump you can easily check like the "g-man " said but you dont need a helper. Simply open your door (wide open) then turn the key to the "ON" position. The sound will last about 1 second right when you put the key to the "ON" position. I dont think its your fuel pump tho. Also when you do check for spark smell the tip of the spark plug. it should smell like gas a bit. That will tell you that gas is gettin to the cylinders. You should suspect the electrical system first then move on to the fuel.

My best guess is that your terminals are loose or its the soleniod/starter.

just out of curiosity.

What is the voltage output of your battery? 

Remember a good battery gives 12.6+ Volts. 

I know you said the battery is basically new, but you never know. 
it doesnt hurt to check.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The gents are on the right track to isolate whether the problem is ignition or fuel. For the fuel, you can pinch off the return fuel line or plug the regulator vacuum port. For the igniton, you can pull the coil wire and crank it. 
With the ideas given by the other guys and myself you should be able to get the problem isolated.

Troy


----------



## cameron40420 (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the advice, when i get home next week i'll do as many of the checks as possible.


----------

